

Reddited, lwn-ed and News.YComb-ed, on a 128MB VPS - xhrpost
http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/3825/raymii.org-got-reddited-lwn-ed-and-news.ycomb-ed-on-a-128mb-leb-with-stats

======
mcguire
Pretty impressive, given the specs: "(128MB ram, 128mb burst, 25gb disk, 350GB
bw, lighttpd)". I'm curious if that is using PHP, as mentioned in the post-
clusterified version: "round-robin DNS, webroot on a GlusterFS replicated
filesystem, lighttpd + php5 + SSL, automated git deploy cluster-thingie".

Oh, and that page got 20,000 hits in one day? Wow.

